# Little fishnfever



## Anonymous (May 30, 2007)

Well today I played sicked from work :-$. I decided at the last minute to go fishing with my little girl. She caught her very first fish with a little aid from Daddy and the second one she landed all by her self =D> She was franticly screaming of joy and I just had to share the photos!! I also had some luck as well. I will post my catches later tonight.


----------



## Jim (May 30, 2007)

That is the best part about fidshing right there. The smile on there face when they finally realize what fishing is. They see us and they see what we do, but when they fianlly catch one on there own......they get hooked (no pun intended).


Good job sir!


----------



## JustFishN (May 30, 2007)

she wishes Daddy didn't have to work so they could go fishing everyday LOL


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 31, 2007)

Those are great pics - you are creating a fishing monster

GOOD JOB!


----------



## Anonymous (May 31, 2007)

Thats great. There is nothing better than seeing how excited they get when the reel in them fish. It's like every one is the first one.


----------



## wingshooter1002 (Jun 1, 2007)

its like that with me and i have been doing it for 25 years! lol. i love it when kids catch fish.


----------



## dampeoples (Jun 1, 2007)

Nice! Did she reel or back up? My little boy reels, my little girls back up


----------



## Jim (Jun 1, 2007)

wingshooter1002 said:


> its like that with me and i have been doing it for 25 years! lol. i love it when kids catch fish.




LOL!


----------



## Jim (Jun 1, 2007)

dampeoples said:


> Nice! Did she reel or back up? My little boy reels, my little girls back up




I back up! LOL! I did when I caught my first 4 pounder.


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 3, 2007)

dampeoples said:


> Nice! Did she reel or back up? My little boy reels, my little girls back up




She backs up lol. I keep telling her to use the reel to bring the fish in lol.



fishnfever


----------



## JustFishN (Jun 3, 2007)

We took her out with us yesterday afternoon and she caught another sunfish, you can kind of see it here LOL laying under her bobber


----------

